# Trying something new - Google & GPS



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

This year I have decide to mark the location of every coyote I shoot with my gps and put it on Google Earth and then I will be able to look back and see exactly where and how far apart each coyote killed is from each other. I have 3 marked as of now and after a few more I plan on hunting between the ones killed and just see what kind of results I can come up with. I am curious to see how close coyotes may be to each other. After well over 40 yrs of calling I know they can be very close but just would like to see it on a map, lol What do you think ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I think it's a good idea Ed... unless everyone on google earth can see to.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. Looking back on the map and trying those same spots next year might be a good idea too.

No one else can see the markers he puts on google earth unless he shares.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don the first female I took this summer was from the same small burn area that I took another female the year before, thats really what got me thinking.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

As soon as a coyote is taken out, another will move into that area, provided that there is enough coyotes around. A lot of what I call yearlings, simply roam around and seek areas such as this to set up a homestead. I've hunted the same grounds year after year and never "ran out" of coyotes. Sure, they get a bit scarce. But soon enough, another coyote moves in and takes the area over. Another thing to consider is the fact that those same yearlings share turf. I've had a partner take a coyote (a yearling) and I hit the same spot the next day and take another yearling. Also, if the prey base is very good in one area, those roamers or neighboring coyotes will be all over it as soon as the boss is gone. They may even abandon they're home turf in lieu of the better pickings, thus leaving the old grounds to a yearling roamer. Your thinking is sound, but the big benefit here is going to be population density. Knowing where your best areas are by population is always a win win. This should also give you a good idea of the prey base and seasons movement cycles. This should be very interesting. I have had a theory for years now that coyotes moved from one area to another at certain times of year, more or less following prey "blooms" or other resources. Maybe you can confirm this. Knowing where they are at various times of year, will only boost your numbers. Besides, it gets you outta the house.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Don the first female I took this summer was from the same small burn area that I took another female the year before, thats really what got me thinking.


Marking them on Google is a good idea. I'll have to start doing that. Especially now that I have a lot of new ground.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, that is a great idea

glad to see someone else using google earth as a hunting aid

i dont mark it on the map,but i can go to it and find every spot i have ever taken a turkey

i think i will start marking it and ,aking notes as to the coordinates and bird size,time of day etc


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great idea though, I'll stick to the 6 volt crank phone.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. I like JR'S point about being able to find areas that have a high population density.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

If you have a "smart" phone you can do the same thing right on the spot with the Scoutlook deer or fishing app. You can set it up to mark the spot using the GPS in your phone along with the time, weather conditions and some other information. (Don't remember all the stuff it will do as it has been a while since I used it)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wouldnt do me any good, I just have a "dumb" phone, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

When we set some cage traps last year we used an old Garmen gps to mark the traps...I still drew a map, because I don't trust electronics...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You must have a sturdy horse to carry all those cage traps !! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Be careful Don...she can carry a bunch of them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You just need to train them right LMAO...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

How many cages do you run Eric ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I only have 8 Ed... I don't want to over load her...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you trapping this year ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Are you trapping this year ?


I would like to, but I am not sure if I will have the money to do it... Maybe I'll tell the wife to get a job...but then who is going to carry the cages?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You might duck immediately after telling her to do that.....Or don't and post pics !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL I just told her and she just laughed...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You must have a sturdy horse to carry all those cage traps !! LOL





azpredatorhunter said:


> Be careful Don...she can carry a bunch of them.


are you calling her a horse?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I bet she doesn't read his posts on here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I wouldn't call her a horse, she can be dangerous..lol. Dwtrees, she does read some...she don't care.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to hear your wife has a good sense of humor.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would never call anyones wife a horse or any farm animal for that matter.......Well ....unless she whinnied or oinked or mooed or baaaaed or well you get the picture.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's all good... she is the coolest wife in the world. She cooks, cleans, does the laundry, hunts, fishes, trapps and doesn't bitch about it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Does she have a sister? .......................... just kidding. My wife is the same way, Hunts, fishes, cooks, cleans, does the laundry and does complain once and a while but I can live with that.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

wait a minute

i thought my wife was the coolest best wife on earth

she hunts,fishes,hikes,canoes,camps, cooks,cleans does the laundry and dishes,brings me my supper on a plate every night

bakes like the best of them,lets me buy rocks for knapping when ever i want,doesnt mind the stack of bow staves i keep in the laundry room or the fact i took over our small deep freeze for critter parts, lets me do my hobbies in the basement of the house

and doenst bitch when she accidently gets a small rock shard in the bottom of her foot,just tells me i should clean up a little better

not to mention keeps me happy in ways that cant be mentioned on here

and no she does not have a sister


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife just bought me a new truck ! She don't hunt, but she encourages me to. She's surprised me with a few guns through the years too.















I got rid of the Ford, It was still running good but I need 4x4 for getting in and out of the cabin when the weather is ugly. I've had 2 Dodges '04 and '07 and never had a lick of trouble with either, plus they were willing to deal and Ford wasn't.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I would have to say it is a toss up between SGB's wife and YD's wife for the title of the coolest wife. lol

I guess that should be it's own thread though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wait a minute !!! I have to put my wife in on this, she has put up with me for over 45 yrs and I dont think there is another one on the planet that would !!! lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

lmao...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife doesn't have a sister either...She does have a gay brother though.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

PW, That is a long time, 45 years and your still alive, you are one lucky guy. lol



youngdon said:


> My wife doesn't have a sister either...She does have a gay brother though.


 :tmi:


----------

